# Samsung Galaxy S5 arrives in India for Rs 51,500



## anirbandd (Apr 11, 2014)

Who is excited??

Not me. 

Samsung Galaxy S5 arrives in India for Rs 51,500 - Tech2



> Samsung’s flagship Galaxy S5 that was launched last month, and expected for a price somewhere between Rs 51,000 and Rs 53,000, has finally hit store shelves in India. Though the official site still asks users to pre-book the device by paying a sum of Rs 1,500, the device is available at online retailers for a price of Rs 51,500.
> 
> Online retailers like Infibeam, Snapdeal and Saholic have started selling the 16Gb Galaxy S5 for Rs 51,500 and promise to ship the device in 3-4 working days. Besides, it will also be available through brick and mortar stores. The Galaxy S5 was expected to be available in black, white, blue and gold colours, but it seems the gold hasn’t made it to online stores yet.
> 
> ...





> *Update: The official Samsung India store has begun selling the 16GB Galalxy S5 for Rs 51,500. Surprisingly, Flipkart is selling the 16GB Galalxy S5 unit for a tad expensive Rs 53,499.*



- - - Updated - - -

Fail FK. Selling it at a price more than the official store.

- - - Updated - - -

but hey...

have money, will waste


----------



## $hadow (Apr 11, 2014)

Waiting till May can save upto 20% I guess. Price cut will be there at a later stage.  Like s3 got 13% till may and s4 got 18%.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2014)

for failkart selling it at a higher price.


----------



## amjath (Apr 13, 2014)

Price reduced
Samsung Galaxy S5 Price in India - Buy Samsung Galaxy S5 Shimmery White 16 GB Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

amjath said:


> Price reduced
> Samsung Galaxy S5 Price in India - Buy Samsung Galaxy S5 Shimmery White 16 GB Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com



Well they had to do it eventually.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2014)

I just don't understand some people who reviews stuffs at Flipkart, such a brilliant site, such disgraceful reviewers! Undoubtedly S5 is nowhere near worth it's price tag, but seriously people don't search about things _before_ buying? What the frak is the problem? It's something like those UTI Mutual Funds back in 1995's, people just invested the return was variable!

Jeez


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 13, 2014)

Fanbois.


----------



## Minion (Apr 13, 2014)

This phone doesn't deserve 50k to all those people who are going to buy this phone get iphone 5S or Sony Z2.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 13, 2014)

bees hazaar ke phone ko pachas hazaar me bechne walon
janta maaf nahi karegi!


----------



## Minion (Apr 13, 2014)

^ Good one .


----------



## tkin (Apr 13, 2014)

Good heavens, 51k for this, when the G2 is going for 38k(32GB), its *NOT EVEN THE KRAIT VERSION*, how stupid does Samsung think we are?


----------



## srkmish (Apr 13, 2014)

Im sure the percentage of people who buy phones just for showoff in the high end segment will be a substantial amount. Hence these phones will keep selling year after year, no matter what price


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2014)

Samsung is fooling us 
Why don't they sell the qualcomm variant here?


----------



## tkin (Apr 13, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Samsung is fooling us
> Why don't they sell the qualcomm variant here?


Because 90% of the people who'll buy this phone either don't care about the specs, or aren't technically savvy enough to know the specs. Sammy did the same thing with Note 3 and it fooled a lot of people, ours is a country full of fools, want proof? Here you go: *www.flipkart.com/samsung-galaxy-go...=b_1&ref=63a45149-130a-4688-8045-1ff2897338dc
Samsung had the audacity to launch that phone here and afaik its an India exclusive


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2014)

tkin said:


> Because 90% of the people who'll buy this phone either don't care about the specs, or aren't technically savvy enough to know the specs.



or just want to show that they have $$$$$

IMHO, if one is spending that much from their hard earned money, they should buy a better phone like LG G2 or Sony Z2.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 13, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> or just want to show that they have $$$$$
> 
> IMHO, if one is spending that much from their hard earned money, they should buy a better phone like LG G2 or Sony Z2.



that defeats the purpose of show off. since samsung is popular and people will flaunt that, their popularity will rise as compared to say relatively unknown phones like g2


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 13, 2014)

LOL look at the user reviews on flipkart,Scamsung thinks it can fool indians but good to know people are aware of Scamsung's tricks.


----------



## tkin (Apr 13, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> LOL look at the user reviews on flipkart,Scamsung thinks it can fool indians but good to know people are aware of Scamsung's tricks.


Ah, but flipkart is but only one channel of sale, I went to a mall recently, there was a Samsung promo event featuring the note 3, and all the nonsense they babbled, at least 3-4 guys signed on right there(of course that could have been due to the girl giving the demo, if I had money I would have signed on too  )


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2014)

Golden reviews there.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Fanbois.


Yeah, that's why I keep thinking about selling the bloody S4 

 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] : What's golden there? No OIS, no LTE (WTF!), no FM (WTF again!)....you go to a BMW showroom to buy one, and after buying it you see that it doesn't give 20 kmpl, and there starts the complaining! It takes 2 seconds to open GSMArena, another 2 seconds to type or click the S5 page, and there are SPECIFICATIONS. Everything is written there, EVERYTHING. Even an idiot shouldn't take more than two minutes to read it. If one doesn't spend 2-3 minutes before buying some darn thing, then I am happy that they wasted 51k. They should frak off to be honest 

PS : Completely OFF TOPIC, but anyone having problem accessing TDF from Chrome? When I try to edit a post it goes back to an earlier post! And it's happening this entire day! Where is the section of bug reporting?
Not happening with Firefox.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2014)

^^I was talking about [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] 's link


----------



## tkin (Apr 14, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Yeah, that's why I keep thinking about selling the bloody S4
> 
> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] : What's golden there? No OIS, no LTE (WTF!), no FM (WTF again!)....you go to a BMW showroom to buy one, and after buying it you see that it doesn't give 20 kmpl, and there starts the complaining! It takes 2 seconds to open GSMArena, another 2 seconds to type or click the S5 page, and there are SPECIFICATIONS. Everything is written there, EVERYTHING. Even an idiot shouldn't take more than two minutes to read it. If one doesn't spend 2-3 minutes before buying some darn thing, then I am happy that they wasted 51k. They should frak off to be honest
> 
> ...



There's the issue right there, gsmarena links the usa/international/krait edition, not the indian edition, not straight away.

No issues with chrome and tdf.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Yeah, that's why I keep thinking about selling the bloody S4
> 
> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] : What's golden there? No OIS, no LTE (WTF!), no FM (WTF again!)....you go to a BMW showroom to buy one, and after buying it you see that it doesn't give 20 kmpl, and there starts the complaining! It takes 2 seconds to open GSMArena, another 2 seconds to type or click the S5 page, and there are SPECIFICATIONS. Everything is written there, EVERYTHING. Even an idiot shouldn't take more than two minutes to read it. If one doesn't spend 2-3 minutes before buying some darn thing, then I am happy that they wasted 51k. They should frak off to be honest
> 
> ...



most people buying over priced phones don't even know about GSMarena  

no problems in chrome

- - - Updated - - -

Why we think Samsung Galaxy S5 is way overpriced: An overview

Indian version of Galaxy S5 slower than global version? Here is answer - The Times of India


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 15, 2014)

at this price point its better to get the iPhone. 

and its coming from me.


----------



## mituarora (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes It's better then Iphone


----------



## $hadow (Apr 24, 2014)

mituarora said:


> Yes It's better then Iphone



And you managed to revive a dying thread


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Thers not even on certified buyer review on FK

Does it mean very few purchased on FK?




*www.flipkart.com/samsung-galaxy-s5...rtified&otracker=pp_reviews_filters_certified


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2014)

banks should introduce a especial "mobile loan".


----------



## tkin (Apr 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> banks should introduce a especial "mobile loan".


HDFC has one, durable loan or something.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

samsung galaxy s5 smartphone- if u dont buy it you are smart 
G2 is tonnes of times better than s5!!

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> HDFC has one, durable loan or something.



yeah at 1% interest or something i heard, dunno if its true


----------



## amjath (Apr 25, 2014)

Not a fanboy here not gonna get paid for saying this too.
Few honest reviews and user experience agrees that except for same old design and fingerprint scanner everything else is top notch.


----------



## ratul (Apr 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> Not a fanboy here not gonna get paid for saying this too.
> Few honest reviews and user experience agrees that *except for same old design and fingerprint scanner everything else is top notch.*



really? you forgot touchwiz? even with snapdragon 801, it lags behind my 30k nexus 5:


and heart beat sensor, really? download an app called Instant heartbeat monitor from play store and it works perfectly on any android phone with flash.. 
S5 is just overpriced piece of S#!t with lots of gimmicks stolen from here and there, priced competing Iphone..


----------



## amjath (Apr 25, 2014)

ratul said:


> really? you forgot touchwiz? even with snapdragon 801, it lags behind my 30k nexus 5:
> 
> and heart beat sensor, really? download an app called Instant heartbeat monitor from play store and it works perfectly on any android phone with flash..
> S5 is just overpriced piece of S#!t with lots of gimmicks stolen from here and there, priced competing Iphone..



Here is an article for read.
*www.engadget.com/2014/04/23/defiantly-plastic-galaxy-s5-design/

Yeah few gimmicks i missed but they give you what others couldn't
Display Hands down the best
External sd card.
And I read somewhere that they got the fastest auto focus
On side note: Priced reduced ~46k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

Still not the snapdragon krait version for India


----------



## ratul (Apr 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> Here is an article for read.
> *www.engadget.com/2014/04/23/defiantly-plastic-galaxy-s5-design/
> 
> Yeah few gimmicks i missed but they give you what others couldn't
> ...



do you really think that this is still justified? auto focus is mostly software based (considering nexus 5's autofocus greatly improved in 4.4.2 and now in new camera app), so that shouldn't count, display is good that's a plus point, external sd card, that's not an addition, Galaxy S to S4 all had that.
So summing up the plus points, the cost to me should not be >41k, it's still overpriced, heck aluminium build One M8 is better priced than S5..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

Or lg g2
PS: check out Oneplus one


----------



## amjath (Apr 25, 2014)

ratul said:


> do you really think that this is still justified? auto focus is mostly software based (considering nexus 5's autofocus greatly improved in 4.4.2 and now in new camera app), so that shouldn't count, display is good that's a plus point, external sd card, that's not an addition, Galaxy S to S4 all had that.
> So summing up the plus points, the cost to me should not be >41k, it's still overpriced, heck aluminium build One M8 is better priced than S5..



I'm not justifying the price but because of this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-news/182605-new-norms-may-make-electronics-costlier.html
the price increases. Comparing G2 which was released in 2013 is not justified.
IMO within 3 months time you'll see S5 price to ~43k

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Or lg g2
> PS: check out Oneplus one



OnePlus One anyone for me, but s2 still serving good


----------



## srkmish (Apr 26, 2014)

amjath said:


> Here is an article for read.
> *www.engadget.com/2014/04/23/defiantly-plastic-galaxy-s5-design/
> 
> Yeah few gimmicks i missed but they give you what others couldn't
> ...



I dunno , but i feel samsung displays are the worst. Oversaturated cartoony colors. I liked Nexus 5 display better


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I dunno , but i feel samsung displays are the worst. Oversaturated cartoony colors. I liked Nexus 5 display better


By default they are! But there are colour profiles to make it saturated! When I / people say they like OLED it means they like the unmatched contrast ratio and deeper black levels, I don't think anyone likes the over saturated colours an OLED panel provides at it's default settings, I mean those would be people like me who spent hours to calibrate a display and don't watch televisions at colour mode vivid and colour set at 80.


----------

